# 15 mẫu móng tay đầy sắc màu cá tính dành cho mùa thu



## thuhoai (21/8/18)

Mùa Thu luôn mang đến những sắc màu nhẹ nhàng và bay bổng. Để hòa mình vào không khí vô cùng lãng mạn và quyến rũ khi tiết trời sang Thu, dưới đây là những gợi ý mẫu móng tay đầy ngọt ngào giúp nàng hoàn thiện thêm vẻ ngoài của mình.

*1. Mẫu móng tay chấm bi trắng điệu đà*
Một bộ móng tay sang chảnh và tinh tế được điểm tô bởi những nốt chấm bi trắng sẽ mang đến cho bạn vẻ ngoài thời thượng.





​
*2. Móng tay ánh kim lấp lánh*
Đối với màu móng trong suốt, chỉ cần quét thêm vài đường nhũ kim tuyến ombre là bạn đã sở hữu một bộ móng ấn tượng.




​
*3. Móng tay hồng kẻ sọc tinh tế*
Đối với những mẫu móng tay trơn, bạn có thể biến hóa tính đơn sắc của lớp nền cùng với một vài đường kẻ sọc ấn tượng.




​
*4. Móng tay sắc xanh đỏ rực rỡ*
Nếu muốn một bộ móng tay vừa sang trọng nhưng vẫn giữ được nét tối giản, đây là gợi ý dành cho bạn với hai tông màu đỏ – xanh.




​
*5. Móng tay nền xanh điểm ánh sao vàng*
Những phụ kiện nhỏ nhắn được đính vào sẽ là điểm nhấn cho đôi bàn tay thêm phần ấn tượng.




​
*6. Mẫu móng tay sắc tím nhẹ nhàng đầy sang chảnh*
Những hột ngọc đính trên móng sẽ mang đến tính thời thượng và tinh tế cho đôi bàn tay của bạn.




​
*7. Mẫu móng đa sắc nhũ lấp lánh*
Một bộ móng đa sắc màu lấp lánh và độc đáo sẽ giúp cho bạn trở nên sành điệu hơn hẳn.




​
*8. Mẫu móng tay những đốm màu ombre*
Chỉ cần chấm những nốt phá cách với các tông màu từ đậm đến nhạt dần, bạn sẽ có cho mình một bộ móng ombre vô cùng đẹp mắt.




​
*9. Mẫu móng tay đỏ phối hợp*
Để trở nên cá tính hơn, sao không thử qua kiểu móng tay phá cách với đủ các thể loại sọc kẻ và chấm bi màu trên cùng một bàn tay?




​
*10. Mẫu móng tay xanh hai màu lấp lánh*
Sự tương phản giữa hai màu sắc mang đến cho đôi bàn tay thêm phần lung linh rạng ngời.




​
*11. Màu móng tay vàng đồng kim tuyến*
Đây là màu móng tay giúp bạn thỏa sức tỏa sáng với những sắc màu tươi sáng và lấp lánh.




​
*12. Mẫu móng tay xanh sọc tinh nghịch*
Sắc xanh dịu nhẹ cùng những đường kẻ sọc phóng khoáng sẽ làm cho mùa thu trở nên sinh động hơn.









​
*13. Mẫu móng tay kẻ ô đa sắc*
Nếu yêu thích phong cách cá tính và sự cầu kì, bộ móng tay với các đường sọc kẻ ngang dọc sẽ giúp bạn trở nên thu hút hơn.




​
*14. Mẫu móng tay lấp lánh muôn sắc màu*
Những sắc màu tươi sáng trên đôi bàn tay sẽ giúp cho vẻ ngoài của bạn trông trẻ trung và hút mắt.




​
*15. Mẫu móng tay sắc neon rực rỡ*
Một bộ móng tay nghệ thuật được tạo nên từ sắc vàng, hồng neon cùng những đường cọ phóng khoáng.





​_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

